# Truth or Dare



## lucito

Dobrý den,
rád bych se zeptal, jak byste tuto hru (Truth or Dare) přeložili do češtiny?
Překládám titulky k jednomu filmu a tento výraz se objevuje hned několikrát a proto hledám co nejvhodnější překlad.
Existuje nějaký ekvivalent? Pokud ne, jaké jsou Vaše návrhy?


----------



## ilocas2

Myslím, že se to překládá jako "Hra na pravdu", aspoň co si pamatuju z amerických seriálů.

EDIT: A není to vlastně česká "flaška"?


----------



## lucito

ilocas2 said:


> Myslím, že se to překládá jako "Hra na pravdu", aspoň co si pamatuju z amerických seriálů.
> 
> EDIT: A není to vlastně česká "flaška"?



ilocas2: Díky, to nezní špatně. Česká "flaška" to není (teda jestli jí správně chápu já).
Jenže bych potřeboval i pomoci s překladem jednotlivých slov.
V té hře se často ptají "Truth or Dare?" tedy něco ve smyslu "Řekneš pravdu, nebo uděláš nějakou akci?"
 Dám sem krátké pasáže z těch titulků, aby to bylo jasnější (tučně označuji to na co hledám vhodné výrazy):

 - OK, *I dare you to go* into the bathroom, and come back out
.....
 - *Truth Or Dare*?
 - I'm gonna regret this one, but, *Dare*.
....................
 - Tim, *Truth Or Dare*?

Díky za vhodné tipy.


----------



## ilocas2

Podle mě to moc doslovně přeložit nejde. Co třeba: "Řekneš něco nebo něco uděláš?"?, V té první větě bych to vůbec nepřekládal - Dobře, jdi do koupelny. 

Většinou když se hrají tyhle hry, tak se časem vyvine zvláštní slang, který na první poslech nezní moc přirozeně a nejde dost dobře přeložit.


----------



## Petra123

A co hra "vadí nevadí?"
Viz např. zde.


----------



## ilocas2

Petra123 said:


> A co hra "vadí nevadí?"
> Viz např. zde.



To je ono. Tak tamto byla asi nějaká jiná hra.


----------



## Plzenak

Myslím , že se tomu říká *vadí nevadí* (jak už řekla Petra) nebo taky *pravda ,nebo úkol *.


----------



## lucito

Děkuji za odpovědi, práci mám sice už hotovou, ale nejvíc se mi zamlouvá to "pravda, nebo úkol", protože se to dá použít i v tom dialogu.


----------

